# Officials push for quicker removal of 'ghost fleet' ships



## shamrock

Moves are afoot to try and get rid of the old and rusting ships that are sitting around and threatening the environment...

http://hamptonroads.com/2009/06/officials-push-quicker-removal-ghost-fleet-ships


----------



## shamrock

Another viewpoint on this problem...

http://www.smithfieldtimes.com/index.php/news/25-top-stories/126-reserve-fleet-iw


----------



## kewl dude

Folks who live near this lay up fleet want to see the last 31 ships go away. But the Maritime Commission is dragging their feet with the scrap price of steel currently so low.

Greg Hayden


----------



## Davesdream

The push to dispose of these aging ships is growing, but as of today no one has come forward with a viable solution to the problem. Instead relaying on the US Government.
Now they have started a recycle program out of Hunters Point, San francisco and it's in a pilot program phase, pending the EPA's approval and various other enviromental groups.

It will take efforts from ALL industries as well as the government to effectively recycle these ships.

Regards
Davesdream


----------



## shamrock

Update...

http://www.dailypress.com/news/virginia/dp-va--ghostfleet0710jul10,0,4438262.story



> NEWPORT NEWS, Va. - One more ship is sailing away from Virginia's "Ghost Fleet."
> 
> The U.S. Maritime Administration said Thursday it has sold the Resolute to Esco Ltd. of Brownsville, Texas, for recycling. The company paid $90,726 for the container/breakup ship built in 1980.
> 
> It is expected to leave the James River off of Fort Eustis within 30 days.
> 
> ....cont../..


----------



## shamrock

Two more bite the dust...

http://www.yourshipbuildingnews.com...sells+two+more+ships+for+recycling_35768.html


----------



## JonHare

I wonder if Able UK will put in for anything else from MARAD/ America. Over the last year or so since gaining all the permissions and licenses needed to undertake the dismantling/ scrapping work. I have heard a couple of muffled rumors that Able UK were back in talks with MARAD about taking on more ships. Does anybody have any other details.


----------

